# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Manchester dünyaya rezil oldu!

## bozok

*Manchester savaşı!*

*28.01.2010 / MİLLİYET*



_Derbinin ateşi OLD TRAFFORD tribünlerinde alışılmadık görüntüler yarattı. Manchester United seyircisi maç henüz 0-0 berabere iken korner atmaya giden City'li futbolcu Craig Bellamy'yi şişe yağmuruna tuttu._


Tribünlerle sahanın içiçe olduğu İngiltere'de rastlanmayan görüntüler dünyada maçı canlı izleyen milyonlarca futbolseveri şoke etti. Old Trafford'da korner bayrağına yağan şişeler yüzünden Bellamy yere yığıldı.

Tüm dünyada seyircinin saha içine birşey atmaması ile ünlenen Ada futbolu da bu görüntüler nedeni ile imajına ağır bir darbe yemiş oldu..

Bütünü ile büyük bir gerilim içinde geçen 90 dakikanın uzatmalarında Rooney ile golü bulan ManU, ezeli rakibini safdışı bırakmış oldu...




Lig Kupası yarı final ilk maçını deplasmanda 2-1 kaybeden Manchester United, Old Trafford'da 90+2'de Rooney'nin golüyle 3-1 galip gelerek finale yükseldi

Manchester United, Carling Kupası yarı final ikinci maçında Manchester City'yi ağırladı. İki ezeli rakip arasındaki ilk mücadele, Manchester City'nin 2-1'lik üstünlüğüyle sona ermişti.

İlk yarıda gol yok Bu maçta mutlaka galip gelmek zorunda olan Manchester United, ilk dakikalarda oyunu rakip sahaya yıkmaya çalışırken; Manchester City de oyunu daha çok kendi sahasında kabullendi. İlerleyen dakikalarda oyunda dengeyi kuran Mancini'nin öğrencileri, Tevez ile rakip kalede etkili olmaya başladılar.

23. dakikada çalımlarla Man Utd ceza sahasına kadar giren Tevez, bir türlü Ferdinand'dan kurtulamadı. Arjantinli oyuncunun vuruşu, Unitedlı savunma oyuncusundan geri döndü.

29. dakikada, Man City bir kez daha etkili geldi. Sol kanattan Bellamy'nin ortasında topu kafayla kaleye gönderen Tevez, bir kez daha Van der Sar'ı geçmeyi başaramadı. 33. dakikada ev sahibi ekibin Rooney ile gelişen tehlikeli atağında ise, boşta kalan topta kaleci Given başarılıydı. Kalan dakikalarda da gol sesi çıkmayınca, ilk 45 dakika golsüz sonuçlandı.

Old Trafford'da heyecan fırtınası Kırmızı şeytanlar ikinci yarıya da baskılı başladı. Rooney'nin güzel pasında topla buluşan Giggs'in açısını Man City kalecisi Given kapatınca, tecrübeli futbolcu da topu ceza sahası çizgisinde bulunan Scholes'a çıkarttı. Given'ın yer tutamamasını değerlendiren Scholes, takımını 1-0 öne geçirdi.

Golden sonra da etkili olan Manchester United, Rooney ve Nani ile bulduğu fırsatları değerlendiremedi. Dakikalar 71'i gösterdiğinde ise, Fletcher ile gelişen ev sahibi ekip atağında topu önünde bulan Carrick, düzgün bir vuruşla farkı ikiye çıkartırken; Man Utd için tur kapısını da aralamış oluyordu.

Ancak ilk maçın yıldızı olan Tevez'in, erken pes etmeye hiç niyeti yoktu. Bellamy'nin ortasında Ferdinand'dan önce topa vuran Arjantinli yıldız, Old Trafford'u sessizliğe boğdu: 2-1.

81. dakikada, Carrick ceza sahasında topla buluştu. Carrick'in ilk vuruşunda savunmadan dönen top, ikinci vuruşunda direği yalayarak az farkla dışarı çıktı.

Rooney turu getirdi Karşılaşmanın son dakikalarına doğru Man Utd baskısını iyice arttırdı. 90+2'de Giggs'in ortasında yakın direkte boş kalan Fletcher'ın kafa vuruşunu, Man City kalecisi Given inanılmaz bir şekilde kornere çeldi. Korneri kısa kullanarak Valencia ile oynayan Giggs, topu yine aldı. Ceza sahasına yaptığı ortayı iyi takip eden Rooney, dakikalar 90+2'yi gösterdiğinde Old Trafford'u yerinden oynatan golü ağlara gönderdi: 3-1.

Bu dakikadan sonra skor değişmeyince, toplamda 4-3 önde olan Manchester United, Carling Kupası'nda finale yükselen taraf oldu.


*(goal.com.tr)*

----------

